# Burglery report - dozens of LGB/Aster locomotives, rolling stock, stolen



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dear All, especially in Europe, Poland and Germany. A few days ago my entire collection of brass LGB/Aster limited edition models, Kiss K-36, Dingler 99 193 (Ts 5) yellow brass Sunset 2-8-0 and numerous plastic LGB locomotives and up to 75-100 pieces of LGB rolling stock have been robbed and stolen from a storage place in Radom near Warsaw, Poland. In addition, numerous collectable items such as up to 50 pieces Alessi Dressed series, huge JBL Ti-10K four-way speakers, each weighing over 65kg have been stolen. Not counting the items which I have not listed. The items were in storage after I had to empty my house in the Netherlands for renting it. I am in a complete shock, but if you come across any limited edition LGB/Aster, Kiss-K36, or Dingler 99-193 for sale please let me know. I doubt that I will ever get back these pieces, especially in a perfect barely run condition that they were. But I still want to make this burglary alert. Heartbroken, from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dear Zubi, I am so sorry about your great misfortune. That is such a great loss that I cannot even fathom it. I know how bad I would feel if my small collection were to disappear that I cannot imagine how you feel. I can only hope that you will be able to get at least some of it back. Heart felt condolences, Winn


PS It sounds like some one knew about what was in the storage and the value of it. I had all my tools stolen when I was building my house. Since I live out in the country I assumed that who ever did it was one of the people making deliveries or a contract job as no one else would have known what was here. I hope you have some insurance.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I, too, was saddened to hear of the theft. Hope you get some of it back.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Winn and Pete, thank you for the kind words of consolation. Burglars certainly did not know what they came for and what they found, they were taking the locomotives out of the boxes (even the cardboard boxes that the wooden boxes of Aster/LGB originally came in). They did not have a clue what this is. Likely they will just destroy them or dump them somewhere. As for other items, hard to say, but I do not believe that I will get anything back. Completely devastated, from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Heart wrenching!

Jason


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear, Zubi. 

Later,

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, what horrible news, Zubi... So sorry to hear that...


----------



## SparkyJoe (Oct 14, 2012)

I feel so bad for your misfortune! That is terrible news to receive. Stay strong and optimistic.


----------



## BrentGroth (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in the USA so most likely I'll never see them. If I were you I'd alert not only the local police, but the pawn shops and hobby shops I hope these bums go to jail. Can imagine fellow inmates reaction when they hear they are in prison for stealing electric trains?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

From the location, it would need to be in several countries, as indicated in the OP.


Since he is not in Europe at the time (also in the OP) it's probably impossible to do this.


It would normally be a lot of legwork, and taking a list to the pawn shops, but the best thing is these forums, where these more unusual locos would be noticed.


Really sucks to have a theft when you are out of the country. SORRY ZUBI!!!



Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

zubi said:


> Dear All, especially in Europe, Poland and Germany. A few days ago my entire collection of brass LGB/Aster limited edition models, Kiss K-36, Dingler 99 193 (Ts 5) yellow brass Sunset 2-8-0 and numerous plastic LGB locomotives and up to 75-100 pieces of LGB rolling stock have been robbed and stolen from a storage place in Radom near Warsaw, Poland. In addition, numerous collectable items such as up to 50 pieces Alessi Dressed series, huge JBL Ti-10K four-way speakers, each weighing over 65kg have been stolen. Not counting the items which I have not listed. The items were in storage after I had to empty my house in the Netherlands for renting it. I am in a complete shock, but if you come across any limited edition LGB/Aster, Kiss-K36, or Dingler 99-193 for sale please let me know. I doubt that I will ever get back these pieces, especially in a perfect barely run condition that they were. But I still want to make this burglary alert. Heartbroken, from Tokyo, Zubi


Hi Zubi,

I just saw your post.

It is unfortunate that the thieves did not even know (or care) what they were stealing.

Hopefully you will someday be able to get some of it back.

Best Regards,

Jerry


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Zubi, Just heard about your misfortune. I extend my sympathy. I went through a burglary years ago. The thieves got my address off a check I wrote at a high end stereo store and I was followed home the night before. The police acted like they didn't know who the thieves were. but through a local Sherriff I knew I found the police were very aware of exactly who they were. Unfortunately the laws here in America protect the rights of crooks more than us legal citizens. It's so infuriating! 
Anyway, check the Auction Sites in Europe that sell Model Railroad stuff. Vectis Auctions in England sometimes has live steam and G scale items on their auctions. Look on "Invaluable Auctions" for a bigger list. I'll keep an eye out too for you.
Bpb


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Hi Bob, thank you for the kind, helpful and supportive note! I am sorry that you went through similar experience, it was very hard for me. The thieves who stole my collection (and other possessions) were not aware that there is anything in the storage, they entered the office building to rip open the safe apparently hoping to find cash there. Yes, they are well protected by law, they have good (state paid) lawyers and they can remain silent. The police failed to arrest them in time (they knew their gang leaders personally and one of them was actually caught sleeping in the office!!), they hid and distributed most items (many were badly damaged). One locomotive have been found, Aster/LGB Harz loco, but strangely enough, all other locomotives and rolling stock are still missing. I managed to make a list of locomotives and about 50-60% of the rolling stock (pre 2003). I think that I will post it here, just in case. Some locomotives have a hidden mark - so that if they are ever found I should be able to identify them. Thank you once again and many thanks all others who expressed support! With kind regards, Zubi


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Zubi,

I wish I could offer some help but all I can do is to offer my sincere appreciation for your situation.

Best regards,

Jerry


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dear Friends,
A long time has passed since the burglary, but it is only now that I am slowly able to talk about this and process the information. At the time, I have not even been able to make the list of stolen items myself - I only managed to list the most important items - among them the locomotives. The rolling stock - I just estimated the number of these, as you can read in the original post - the first post of this thread. The emotional damage was just too substantial at the time. And it lasts but slowly I begin to be able to act.

I have reasons to think that the thieves are still in the possession of my collection.
They probably find it difficult to sell (and they are aware of the value because of the ongoing court case although thieve's lawyers try to question this value - of course - by looking up used items on Ebay, etc).

However, essentially all of the locomotives and rolling stock were only test run a few times, and they were in mint condition. In the case of the LGB limited edition locomotives they were still in the original cardboard LGB boxes in perfect condition, I bought them all in Germany from my friend Andreas - known to most large scale modellers in Germany. He distributed them directly from LGB and I was bringing them home from Essen by car. For those collecting LGB these Limited Edition cardboard boxes are known (of course I do not mean the sleeves) - by now they are a part of LGB history, near impossible or simply impossible to find. Of course the thieves destroyed all these cardboard boxes... Other locomotives were also valuable, Kiss K-36 is now a hard to find item I believe 100 were made. So is Dingler 99-193 - a mint loco can be bought for around 6000Euro - that is, if one finds one for sale - it was one of 100. The KTM/Sunset C-16 Bumble Bee was one of 75 made I believe. And the rolling stock, well, it was plastic, but the absolute majority of LGB rolling stock were made in Germany long before the era of LGB experiments with foreign production and before departure from highest grade plastic... Since I never had a garden railway, everything was mint, apart from a handful items which I weathered. Those of you who know me on MLS also know that I am into live steam. But I started in electric and in LGB and USA-Trains, and I intended to continue collecting narrow gauge models - my collection was not large but it was not negligible either - a substantial part of my life, 30 years now since 1992. Most importantly, it was very meaningful to me.

To make this long story short, I now provide below a near complete list of stolen pieces, I estimate this to be 99%. There is a reason why I provide the list in the current form with only numbers written on the boxes.








I would very, very much appreciate if you forward this message to any large scale or model train forum you may be posting on or of which you are aware, in any language, in any country. I believe that model railroaders - in particular in large scales - have this unique bond of the hobby which promotes support and help. With modelling issues but also in such an unusual event. The world of large scale is not large at all, and I would also like to ask you to make this list and the story behind it known to any internet or brick and mortar train store which you know. I do not believe that any train store would sell such a collection if they knew that it is from theft.

While most likely any attempt of the thieves to sell the collection or any part thereof will be limited to central and western Europe, UK may also be a possible target. The physical volume of the collection is substantial so it is not easily transported, certainly not on a plane.

Last but not least, if any of you has professional experience with tracking and identifying criminals - please contact me for further information - if you would be willing to help with advice. I became virtually silent on MLS due to complex health issues, but I will try to visit from time to time to check for replies and personal messages.

Best wishes from Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dear Friends,
A couple of days ago I felt courageous enough to start organising what is left from the robbery.
And I made an important discovery.
I found two outer cardboard boxes from two Limited Edition Aster/LGB locomotives:
a) LGB 20922 - NGG13 Garratt - serial number 577
b) LGB 20831 - D&RGW K-28 - serial number 352
This is important because on these outer boxes there are unique serial numbers which I just listed above.
If you recently acquired one of these models I would appreciate if you check the serial number.
Or, if you ever come across one of these models with the serial number as listed and shown in the photos,
please immediately alert the authorities and also please post the information here on the forum.
Many thanks and best regards,
Zubi
PS the same in German:
Hallo Freunde,
Vor ein paar Tagen fühlte ich mich mutig genug, die Überreste des Raubüberfalls zu organisieren.
Und ich habe eine wichtige Entdeckung gemacht.
Ich habe zwei Umkartons von zwei limitierten Aster/LGB-Lokomotiven gefunden:
a) LGB 20922 - NGG13 Garratt - Seriennummer 577
b) LGB 20831 - D&RGW K-28 - Seriennummer 352
Dies ist wichtig, da auf diesen Umkartons eindeutige Seriennummern vorhanden sind, die ich oben aufgeführt habe.
Wenn Sie kürzlich eines dieser Modelle erworben haben, würden wir uns freuen, wenn Sie die Seriennummer überprüfen.
Oder, wenn Sie jemals auf eines dieser Modelle mit der Seriennummer stoßen, wie sie auf den Fotos aufgeführt und gezeigt wird,
bitte verständigen Sie sofort die Behörden und posten Sie die Informationen bitte auch hier im Forum.
Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße,
Zubi


----------

